# KHE 24's



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

I didn't see these at Interbike but QBP is importing them for 2009.

The Pygmy (Estimated MSRP $530)










Pygmy Pro (Est. $1,800)...Wow!


----------



## ictoacoy (Jul 10, 2006)

looks promising... didn't see any geometry info on their website though...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

newagebiker said:


> any idea who will be selling them in the us or canada?


Any bike shop that has QBP set up as a distributor.


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

any idea who will be selling them in the us or canada?


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Any bike shop that has QBP set up as a distributor.


i'm sorry, but i have no idea who QBP is.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

It's a distributor... Go to a bike shop. They can order it.


----------



## kroonspeed (Nov 13, 2006)

Pretty sick looking bike, a little too flat looking for me.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

yeah, QBP= quality bicycle products. virtually every shop ever uses them to get parts and accessories. they also frames (and bikes) from people like surly, bmc, salsa, and about a dozen bmx brands, including eastern, stolen, and KHE


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

now I'm not up on BMX parts, but what on that bike could possibly be worth 1800, no gears no suspension, no hydraulic brakes, unless the frame and fork are hand welded by some BMX guru, and every axle and bolt is titanium.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

German made frame, every single piece is aftermarket. The welding on the KHE's blows all other BMX companies away.

We just had to do an insurance estimate for a guy riding a Fit. His company gave him a check for $2,400. We built him up an FBM worth about the same as the Fit.


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

The Agency said:


> German made frame, every single piece is aftermarket. The welding on the KHE's blows all other BMX companies away.
> 
> We just had to do an insurance estimate for a guy riding a Fit. His company gave him a check for $2,400. We built him up an FBM worth about the same as the Fit.


man do i ever wish i had 2400 for a bmx. or even any bike for that matter.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

The Pro is also 23.45 lbs (minus pegs). Very light for a cruiser.
Chainstays look LONG.


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

sittingduck said:


> The Pro is also 23.45 lbs (minus pegs). Very light for a cruiser.
> Chainstays look LONG.


its a cruiser, not a 24 mtb.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

15.9" According to one place I found....
If this bike had: 
22" TT
14.5" chainstays
It would be near perfection.


----------

